# Orientation days



## rhan101277 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am on my 8th orientation ride doing all patient care, with only the extra medic asking me what I need.  He says its nothing to worry about that some medics do extra rides.  Considering this is my first medic job with zero experience as a medic its sounds right.

The normal orientation period is 7 (12) hour shifts.  I think my first day will either be Tuesday or Friday by myself.  Any tips from the veterans out there?


----------



## reaper (Oct 10, 2010)

Man, sorry to hear that the company does not care about their medics. Maybe you find a better one, down the road.


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 10, 2010)

reaper said:


> Man, sorry to hear that the company does not care about their medics. Maybe you find a better one, down the road.



I think they care, they just want to make sure I am ready I think.  What makes you think they don't care?  The extra shift?  They are paying me for them at normal rate.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2010)

Ithink he means the short orientation period


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> I think they care, they just want to make sure I am ready I think.  What makes you think they don't care?  The extra shift?  They are paying me for them at normal rate.



I think he's talking about the lack of feedback and active guidance.  Even an experienced medic coming into a new system needs to learn how it works there.  Doubly for a new medic just starting out.

The systems that I like usually have a 30-90 day preception period.  You get what you pay for, usually, when you skimp on field training new medics.


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 10, 2010)

It is a busy system.  I feel pretty familiar with how the equipment is and where stuff is in the truck.  One preceptor said my assessments was good and that I needed to work on radio reports, so I did.  I have had 4 different preceptors, which I was told was to see how different medics did things different.

I was just getting comfortable with my previous preceptor and I think one shift with me is not enough to adequately tell me what I need to work on.

I didn't come out of school thinking I was awesome.  I know I have alot left to learn.  I will be partnered with a basic who has 20 years experience, so if i forget something he will let me know.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 10, 2010)

I think that the quality of a service/department can be partly measured by the depth and rigor of their field training/orientation process.

I worked for what I would consider one of the best private services in my area, and my orientation as an EMT-Basic was two shifts as a third rider.  I don't believe that a Paramedic's orientation was much longer.  When I left a few years later their were starting to develop a formal FTO program and process.

Many make it in EMS without an orientation, but there is no better time to teach someone the correct ways of the system.


----------



## reaper (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, I was referring to the 7 shifts. It is ridiculous to throw a brand new medic on the street after 7 shifts with a sink or swim mentality.

Any new employee here,whether new or experienced, all have same probationary period. You have a week of office training, then 14 shifts as a third rider on the truck. Then you work for minimum of 6 months with your FTO. This always leaves you with someone experienced guiding you and teaching you. There is no way you can see what you need to learn, in 7 shifts.

I am tired of these companies doing this to new medics. They are ruining them from the start. If they would provide adequate FTO time for them. They would become much better providers in the long run.


----------



## LonghornMedic (Oct 11, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> I am on my 8th orientation ride doing all patient care, with only the extra medic asking me what I need.  He says its nothing to worry about that some medics do extra rides.  Considering this is my first medic job with zero experience as a medic its sounds right.
> 
> The normal orientation period is 7 (12) hour shifts.  I think my first day will either be Tuesday or Friday by myself.  Any tips from the veterans out there?



First Paramedic job, no experience. Wow, just wow!  Is this 911 EMS or IFT? Want a tip? Get out as soon as possible and go work for an agency that actually trains employees correctly and cares about them. They are really doing you a disservice. Because *8 shifts* of precepting for ANY Paramedic new to a system is terrible. As a brand new Paramedic, anything less than *30 shifts* is unacceptable. If you were an experienced Paramedic coming from a busy system, I would say *12-15 shifts*. I'm assuming this is a private ambulance service. Not saying you won't survive, but I don't think it's right for a employer to do this.


----------



## Paramaybe (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, in CA during you preceptor/internship phase (that you do after clinicals in school) you have to complete on average something like 20 ALS shifts... and since he said he is on his "orientation days" I'm going to assume he has already completed that and is a good 30 shifts into his stint as a new Medic.

Just giving the benefit of the doubt here.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 12, 2010)

MMiz said:


> I think that the quality of a service/department can be partly measured by the depth and rigor of their field training/orientation process.
> 
> I worked for what I would consider one of the best private services in my area, and my orientation as an EMT-Basic was two shifts as a third rider.  I don't believe that a Paramedic's orientation was much longer.  When I left a few years later their were starting to develop a formal FTO program and process.
> 
> Many make it in EMS without an orientation, but there is no better time to teach someone the correct ways of the system.



2 Weeks classroom orientation, 1 month 3rd rider FTO, something like 6 months 2nd rider FTO, but since i'll be an EMT riding second seat in an ALS system, my second rider time doesn't really matter (since i'll always be second to a senior medic).


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well my 10th ride tomorrow and I am told by my manager that he has never had anyone to ride 10 shifts.  The only complaint is not enough experience.  Well I am new I don't know what they expect.  I have had no complaints on my patient interaction, assessment, treatment, documentation etc.  The only experience I have is from my field clinicals and they were aware I was new when I came on.

I am somewhat frustrated, I will do my best tomorrow. :sad:


----------

